# Swap heutzutage noch nötig?

## ScytheMan

Moin,

mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, ob man heutzutage swap sinnvoll noch nutzen kann bzw. eine Partition erstellen sollte oder ob wir nicht so rammodulgesegnet sind, dass wir es gänzlich nicht mehr brauchen?

In den Installationsanleitungen steht es noch drin, vllt. aus traditionellen Gründen oder für Nutzer, die Gentoo erstmal auf einem alten Rechner ausprobieren wollen.

Früher hieß die Faustregel: 50% des Rams als Swap auf der Festplatte zu partitionieren.

Aktuell haben viele Systeme 4GB Ram und mehr. Heißt nach der Faustregel: 2GB Festplattenplatz für Swap. 

Das klingt für mich aber nicht sehr sinnvoll, da ich nicht denke, dass man durchs Kompilieren (und dafür war doch der Swap hauptsächlich gedacht, oder täusche ich mich?) mehr als 4GB benötigt. Alles andere wird doch sowieso in /var/tmp/portage geregelt?

Genug des Vorgeplänkels, hier die abschließende Frage:

Lohnt es sich heutzutage noch eine Swap-Partition einzurichten?

Gibt es eine Ram-Grenze bei der ihr dem Otto-Gentoo-User (Normal wär hier irgendwie Fehl am Platze   :Twisted Evil:  ) raten würdet, Swap wegzulassen, weil schlichtweg unnötig?

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## astaecker

Ich habe 2,5 GB RAM, keine Swap-Partition mehr und keine Probleme. Installiert KDE4, OpenOffice und sonstiges.

----------

## franzf

1) Gegenfrage: Die deutsche Durchschnittsfamilie hat 1,2 Kinder, macht 3,2 Personen. Warum baut man dann immer noch Autos mit >=5 Sitzen?

2) Die teuerste Platte die ich bei Alternate fand ist ne Velociraptor, da kostet der GB 1,42 €, macht für das SWAP 2,84€. Die durchschnittliche Platte liegt bei 10ct/GB, macht 20ct/SWAP.

Was also spricht NICHT dagegen?

Es ist mMn. nie schlecht für den Fall der Fälle etwas Reserve zu haben. Und bei heutigen Platten von 1000GB macht das 0,2% der Gesamtkapazität aus.

BTW (nur für die Statistik):

Ich stamme aus einer Familie mit 5 Kindern, habe 2 Väter ( :Razz: ), selber keine Kinder, 500GB Platte im Rechner, 1GB RAM und (wg. ganz bösen Erfahrungen) 4GB SWAP

----------

## ScytheMan

Klar macht Swap nicht so den mega-aufwand, nur sollte man ballast abwerfen können wenn man ihn nicht mehr braucht. 

Die Frage die ich mir aktuell nur Stelle: 

Wofür wird Swap gebraucht?

Beispielsweise: 1.5 TB Festplattenplatz. Sagen wir die Root-Partition belegt 1TB. Hier liegt auch /var drin.

5% des Festplattenplatzes, werden ohne mkfs-"Tuning" zumindest bei ext3-FS als root-reservierter Bereich markiert.

5% von 1TB sind 50GB.

Wofür also jetzt noch Swap?

Mit dem Root-Reserviertem Bereich ist man flexibler, da man den Bereich beliebig vergrößern/verkleinern kann, muss beim Booten keine Swap Partition einhängen und aushängen etc.

@franzf: bei 1GB macht eine Swapnutzung für mich mehr sinn als bei 4GB, von einem GB Ram bleibt bei laufendem Desktopsystem (ich spreche mal von KDE, klar gibts leichtgewichtigere Optionen) ja heute leider kaum was über.

----------

## 69719

Für suspend to disk wird eine aktive Swap Patition benötigt. Außerdem muss es nicht sein, dass momentan nicht genutzte Speicher Objekte im RAM rumlungern.

Mal andersrum gefragt, wieso willst du auf 2GB sinnvoll genutzen Platz verzichten? Ich Meine TB Platten bekommt man ja nunmal überall hinterher geworfen.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *escor wrote:*   

> Für suspend to disk wird eine aktive Swap Patition benötigt. Außerdem muss es nicht sein, dass momentan nicht genutzte Speicher Objekte im RAM rumlungern.
> 
> Mal andersrum gefragt, wieso willst du auf 2GB sinnvoll genutzen Platz verzichten? Ich Meine TB Platten bekommt man ja nunmal überall hinterher geworfen.

 

Ganz einfach: 4GB Ram, die ich aktuell habe, schöpfe ich nicht komplett aus, selbst beim Kompilieren von Programmen.

Es wird ja scheinbar schon genutzt:

```

cat /proc/swaps 

Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority

/dev/mapper/lvm-swap                    partition       2097144 6704    -1

```

Ist für mich aber unnötig, da Swapnutzung doch den IO belegt/blockiert/verlangsamt?

-Achtung in dem Thread ist eine Menge Halbwissen von meiner Seite bei. Für mich ist Swap eine Partition, die dafür da ist den Ram auszulagern, ähnlich der Auslagerungsdatei unter MS Systemen.

Wenn da viel mehr dahinter steckt, erleuchtet mich  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

Trotz 4GB Ram wird bei mir ab und zu der Swap benötigt. Aber 4GB Swap bei einem 1GB Ram? Da ist was faul, zumindest viel zu wenig Ram.

Ein wenig Swap hat schon seinen Sinn, da bei temporärer Überlastung des Rams nicht sofort Programme abgeschossen werden. Wenns nur 512 MB sind, sag niemals nie  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

Ich habe 8GB auf dem Desktop und keine swap area. Allerdings hat der eine SSD drin und ich habe alle "beweglichen" Daten entweder im RAM (/var/tmp, /tmp) oder auf einer zweiten normalen Festplatte (/home /distfiles). Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme...

Wie gesagt, das ist ein Desktop und der wird jeden Abend vor dem Heia machen heruntergefahren. Alle Rechner die bei mir weniger als 4GB RAM haben oder permanent laufen bekommen min. 50% RAM als swap area auf einer der Festplatten.   :Idea: 

----------

## Adnae

Wenn ich überlege, das ich hier ein Rechner mit 4 Gig RAM habe und alleine meine beiden Firefox Instanzen schon knapp 2 Gig RAM fressen (ja ich habe viele Tabs offen), bin ich froh noch SWAP zu haben.

----------

## musv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich stamme aus einer Familie mit 5 Kindern, habe 2 Väter ()

 

Das würde ich jetzt als biologisches Wunder beschreiben. Unweigerlich musste ich jetzt auch an "Twins" mit Schwarzenegger und DeVito denken.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich würde mal sagen, wenn alles gut geht, dann brauchst du keinen Swap mehr, höchstens noch die Partiton für Suspend to Disk. Hatte es bei mir lange Zeit im Kernel ausgebaut. Keine Probleme. Dann mal wieder rein, weil ich Suspend testen wollte.  Obwohl ich es nie nutze.

Siehe dazu auch meinen Beitrag zu KDE4 Performance. Der kio_thumbnailer läuft Amok, ballert meinen Speicher zu und die halbe Swappartition.  Was wäre passiert, wenn ich keinen Swap gehabt hätte? Wäre die Kiste dann eingefroren? So war sie nur für einige Minuten unbedienbar.

Und ich hab bei mir Swap als doppelten Hauptspeicher. Für Supend to Disk. Wie soll das sonst gehen? Kann ja sein, dass da gerade 100 MB wegen etwas belegt sind und der Hauptspeicher muss da nun mal drauf.

Aber wenn du kein Programm mit Speicherleck hast, dann würde ich sagen, dass du ab 1GB Hauptspeicher bei normaler Nutzung keinen Swap brauchst. Bei 2GB bist auf der sicheren Seite, und bei 4GB, das ist einfach Luxus.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Adnae wrote:*   

> Wenn ich überlege, das ich hier ein Rechner mit 4 Gig RAM habe und alleine meine beiden Firefox Instanzen schon knapp 2 Gig RAM fressen (ja ich habe viele Tabs offen), bin ich froh noch SWAP zu haben.

 Ich hab den 3.6-r4 und bekomme den nicht über 100MB. Was mache ich falsch? Die einen haben das Problem, die anderen nicht. Aber es kann nicht am Code liegen, sonst hätte es jeder. Entweder zu viele Tabs oder zu viele, kaputte Plugins.

----------

## misterjack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber wenn du kein Programm mit Speicherleck hast, dann würde ich sagen, dass du ab 1GB Hauptspeicher bei normaler Nutzung keinen Swap brauchst. Bei 2GB bist auf der sicheren Seite, und bei 4GB, das ist einfach Luxus.

 

naja definiere normale Nutzung. Hab 4GB und brauche trotzdem Swap. Und meine Nutzung empfinde ich als normal  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   
> 
> Aber wenn du kein Programm mit Speicherleck hast, dann würde ich sagen, dass du ab 1GB Hauptspeicher bei normaler Nutzung keinen Swap brauchst. Bei 2GB bist auf der sicheren Seite, und bei 4GB, das ist einfach Luxus. 
> 
> naja definiere normale Nutzung. Hab 4GB und brauche trotzdem Swap. Und meine Nutzung empfinde ich als normal 

 

Ok, was ich halt so als normalen Desktop habe. Wenn du bei 4GB Swap brauchst, dann solltest du dir weitere 4GB in den Rechner stecken.  Ansonsten, wenn du damit leben kannst, das dein Rechner ständig am swappen ist, dann kannst dir das auch sparen. Ich hab es die letzte Zeit ein paar mal gehabt wegen dem kio_thumbnailer, der buggy ist. Da stand die Kiste für ein paar Minuten. Wenn das für dich akzeptabel ist. für mich nicht.

Wenn du Dinge am laufen hast, die mehr als 4GB brauchen, dann sollte es auf 100€ mehr oder weniger nicht ankommen. Und wenn dann 8 GB immer noch nicht reichen, dann bist du bei der falschen Architektur.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Entweder zu viele Tabs oder zu viele, kaputte Plugins.

 

'zu viele' ist relativ.

Gerade wenn man mal zB seinen /reader auf Google durchblättert und da erstmal alles aufmacht was einen interessiert und evtl. parallel dazu noch 5-10 Tabs offen hat die man zum arbeiten braucht ist selbst die Hundertergrenze nicht wirklich utopisch.

Und da ich dank Java FF sowieso ca. 1x täglich neustarten muß sind selbst schleichende Speicherlecks im FF nicht wirklich störend.

----------

## Josef.95

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> [...]Ein wenig Swap hat schon seinen Sinn, da bei temporärer Überlastung des Rams nicht sofort Programme abgeschossen werden. Wenns nur 512 MB sind, sag niemals nie 

 Würde ich auch so sehen!

.......................................................

Ich hab hier zwar "nur" 2 Gig Ram, aber bei einem ganz "normalen" Arbeitstag wird doch ab und an noch Swap genutzt,

```
# free -mo

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2012       1470        541          0        226        733

Swap:         2243         32       2210
```

Ist zwar aktuell nicht grad viel aber dennoch, es gibt auch Tage wo es deutlich mehr ist.

Wenn nun zb so ein Monster Paket wie boost kompiliert werden sollte würde sicher noch einige hundert MB Swap mehr genutzt.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

supend to disk kann auch auf der /root Partiotion abgelegt werden.

Das muss nicht zwangslaeufig im SWAP geparkt werden.

Aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist in der Kernel Doko ein Warnhinweiss,

falls es beim schreiben oder lesen zu Problemen kommt die Partition hinueber ist.

Sprich das /root Filesystem geloescht / zerstoert ist.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Klaus Meier

Suspend to Disk bringt sowieso eher nichts. Start dauert länger, als ein normaler Systemstart. Ok, man hat dann alle Anwendungen wieder so, wie bei letzten Mal, aber das kann ich bei KDE auch so einstellen, dass er alles wieder startet. Gut, wenn ich eine größere emerge Orgie habe, die wird tatsächlich an der gleichen Stelle weitergeführt, aber warum soll ich den Rechner dann ausschalten? Dann mache ich doch lieber ein emerge xxx && halt. Und einige Treiber zicken danach auch erst mal etwas rum.

Das größte Problem ist, wenn man mehrere Betriebssysteme auf der Platte hat, dann darf man auf diese Partition nur lesend zugreifen. 

Suspend to RAM ok, aber Suspend to Disk? Für mich nicht.

----------

## mrsteven

Für Notebooks ist Suspend-To-Disk schon sinnvoll, gerade wenn der Akku in einem unpassenden Moment leer wird. Und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Suspend-To-Disk für ein Swapfile deutlich komplizierter einzurichten ist als für eine Partition.

----------

## disi

Hibernate finde ich voellig sinnfrei  :Smile:  Aber naja, kommt immer auf den Einzelnen an.

Auf dem Laptop benutze ich fast nur suspend to RAM. In dem Zustand kann ich das 2 Tage wo liegen lassen und die Battery ist noch nicht leer. Beim Einschalten dauert es ca. 5 Sekunden bis die Festplatte lossummt und das System bereit ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Für Notebooks ist Suspend-To-Disk schon sinnvoll, gerade wenn der Akku in einem unpassenden Moment leer wird. Und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Suspend-To-Disk für ein Swapfile deutlich komplizierter einzurichten ist als für eine Partition.

 Und welchen Vorteil hast du dadurch? Wenn der Akku ne Biege macht, dann kannst du das Notebook auch einfach ausschalten. KDE bieten dir die Möglichkeit, alle Anwendungen wieder zu starten, der Firefox bietet dir die Möglichkeit, alle Tabs wieder zu öffnen. Ok, bei OpenOffice muss ich vor dem Ausschalten das Dokument speichern. Wenn ich 10 Sekunden vorher noch etwas geändert habe. Dafür dieser Aufwand?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *disi wrote:*   

> Hibernate finde ich voellig sinnfrei  Aber naja, kommt immer auf den Einzelnen an.
> 
> Auf dem Laptop benutze ich fast nur suspend to RAM. In dem Zustand kann ich das 2 Tage wo liegen lassen und die Battery ist noch nicht leer. Beim Einschalten dauert es ca. 5 Sekunden bis die Festplatte lossummt und das System bereit ist.

 

Sehe ich genauso. Aber es ging hier mal um den Sinn oder Unsinn von Swap. Und es ist wohl darauf hinausgelaufen, das man es in erster Linie wegen Hibernate hat. Ansonsten, die Regel: Ich habe 1GB, deswegen habe ich 500MB Swap. Nun rüste ich meine Rechner auf 2GB auf, deshalb habe ich jetzt 1GB Swap. Häh?

Nach meinem logischen Verständnis sollte man doch den Swap um x MB Verkleinern können, wenn man den Hauptspeicher um x MB aufrüstet.

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn man Suspend-To-Disk nutzen möchte dann sollte die Swap Partition idR mindestens so groß sein wie der vorhandene Ram,

damit der Inhalt dann auch rauf passt.

(gut es gibt da wohl auch noch die Möglichkeit der Komprimierung, damit habe ich aber keine Erfahrung)

----------

## misterjack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, was ich halt so als normalen Desktop habe. Wenn du bei 4GB Swap brauchst, dann solltest du dir weitere 4GB in den Rechner stecken.

 

Ich hab keine 4GB, 512 MB. Und Swappen hat hier noch nie den Rechner unbenutzbar gemacht.

----------

## UTgamer

Trotz 8GB an RAM auf meinem Rechner habe ich mir noch eine Swappartition eingerichtet, Grund ist das ich eine rund 6GB tmpfs für Emerges Kompilierrungen wie z.B. Openoffice, wxgtk,... einrichte, und dann nur noch 2GB RAM über sind. In diesem Falle möchte ich die Openofficekompilierung welche im RAM nur noch 47min benötigt nicht nach 30min abbrechen müssen wegen eines möglichen Speichermangels.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Aber wenn du kein Programm mit Speicherleck hast, dann würde ich sagen, dass du ab 1GB Hauptspeicher bei normaler Nutzung keinen Swap brauchst. Bei 2GB bist auf der sicheren Seite, und bei 4GB, das ist einfach Luxus.

 

reconcilio (==revdep-rebuild für paludis) hatte mal die nette Angewohnheit, bei bereits 800 MB Ramnutzung nen fork zu versuchen.

kdevelop4 ist ja immer noch beta (mittlerweile richtig gut nutzbar), deshalb gibt es da noch manche Probleme. Es braucht bei mehreren offenen Projekten gut Platz.

Firefox ist nicht gerade ein schlankes Kerlchen, ebenso OpenOffice.

Ich habe die nette Angewohnheit zu vergessen, dass ich auf nem anderen virtuellen Desktop OpenOffice noch offen habe, ebenso kdevelop. Dann kann eine einzige Aktion (irgend ein emerge mit gaaaanz großen C++-Dateien mit ordentlich templates) dazu führen, dass 1GB (manchmal sogar 2GB) RAM nicht mehr reichen würden. Da hab ich lieber richtig viel Reserve, als dass mir irgend welche Prozesse abgeschossen werden...

----------

## UTgamer

Ich lese hier immer wieder von Speicherverbrauch beim Firefox bis zu 2GB RAM, ich weiß nicht warum ihr nicht den schlankeren Bruder Seamonkey verwendet wie ich es mache. Ich komme niemals mit Seamonkey statt Firefox auf diesen RAM-verbrauch, und trotz das ich

a) ebenfalls adblock und noscript installiert habe

b) Firefox noch nicht mal installiert habe da Seamonkey mir alles bis einschließlich einem Editor anbietet.

Probiert den schlankeren Bruder doch einfach mal aus, weniger kann er nicht sondern mehr.  :Wink: 

----------

## 69719

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Suspend to Disk bringt sowieso eher nichts. Start dauert länger, als ein normaler Systemstart.

 

Also das würde ich so nicht sagen, ein resume dauert bei mir in der Regel 20 Sekuden (inklusive BIOS Screen...). Ein Normaler start über 1 Minute.

----------

## mv

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Suspend to Disk bringt sowieso eher nichts. Start dauert länger, als ein normaler Systemstart. 
> 
> Also das würde ich so nicht sagen, ein resume dauert bei mir in der Regel 20 Sekuden (inklusive BIOS Screen...). Ein Normaler start über 1 Minute.

 

Ja, so generell kann man da nichts sagen: Die Startdauer hängt auch sehr stark von der Rechnergeschwindigkeit ab, und natürlich wie viele Dienste man laufen hat. Die Resume-Geschwindigkeit ist hingegen i.W. proportional zur Größe des RAMS, und da sind Änderungen um den Faktor 4-16 von System zu System normal...

Edit: Das erinnert mich an Zeiten, als in der Stiftung Warentest der Atari ST gegenüber dem Amiga als negativ dargestellt wurde, weil er von Haus aus mehr Speicher hatte: Schließlich konnte man beim Amiga den gesamten Speicher auf einer Diskette sichern und beim ST ging das nicht, folglich war der schlechter.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Erdie

Was macht eigentlich das "Suspend to disk" wenn ich eine Swappartition habe, die kleiner als der Hauptspeicher ist, geht das überhaupt? (Ich meine jetzt Suspend to disk)

----------

## 69719

Es schreibt die Daten rein und falls die Partition voll oder ein schreib defekt vorliegt, so bricht es ab und kehrt in den laufenden Betrieb zurück.

Es schreibt ja nur den benutzen Speicher in die Partition. Man kann diese Speichermenge noch durch ein drop des cache's verkleinern, was somit ein schnelleres herunterfahren/hochfahren ermöglicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Suspend to Disk bringt sowieso eher nichts. Start dauert länger, als ein normaler Systemstart. 
> 
> Also das würde ich so nicht sagen, ein resume dauert bei mir in der Regel 20 Sekuden (inklusive BIOS Screen...). Ein Normaler start über 1 Minute.

 

Also erst mal startet bei mir das BIOS. OK, ist bei beiden gleich. Dann startet bei mir Gentoo. Und wenn es so ca 90% seiner normalen Startzeit hinter sich hat, dann beginnt es, das Speicherimage zu lesen, was gefühlt in etwa so lange dauert, wie ein normaler Start. Es kann von vielem abhängen, und bei dir auch anders sein, aber bei mir dauert es ewig und drei Tage.

----------

## disi

Also hier ist mal ein kleines Beispiel ohne swap:

er baut gcc auf Tab1

PCMANFM kopiert tonnenweise Dateien

Firefox laeuft mit ca. 10 Tabs

und mpd Spiel Musik ohne Probleme im Hintergrund

http://omploader.org/vM3J6Mw

//edit: das wuerde ich gerne mal auf einem Windows System testen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *disi wrote:*   

> Also hier ist mal ein kleines Beispiel ohne swap:
> 
> er baut gcc auf Tab1
> 
> PCMANFM kopiert tonnenweise Dateien
> ...

 

So, für den nächsten RAM-Sch***-Vergleich bitte [Shift - M] drücken  :Wink: 

So können wir nicht sagen ob bei dir nicht irgendwo ein böööhööser Speicherfresser mit 20% rumidelt  :Wink: 

Und wenn die Programme kein Speicherleck haben wird das denke ich auch untr Windows ungefähr so ausschauen.

----------

## misterjack

Da sind gerademal ein GB durch Programme ausgelastet. Human

----------

## disi

Ok Ok  :Smile: 

Ich wollte eigentlich auch nur aufzeigen das es stabil laeuft. Der laueft auch schon 2 Tage... (mit paar reboots)

Ist doch gut, wenn er viele Dateien cached?

Das sind die 2.6.33-zen1 btw.

----------

## Yamakuzure

"mit paar reboots" heißt dass er eben _nicht_ läuft. (uptime sagt bescheid, und 22 Stunden sind nicht zwei Tage!  :Wink: ) Und bei 8GB Ram ist das irgendwie auch etwas zu schnell geprahlt wenn nichtmal mehr 100M frei sind.  :Very Happy: 

Mein Heimrechner hat 4GB Ram und 12GB Swap, da ich /tmp und /var/tmp als tmpfs Laufwerke verwende. Wer glaubt -pipe mache das überflüssig hat noch nie von Objekt-Dateien gehört. Sobald ich meinen RAM auf 8GB aufgebohrt habe sind 12GB swap natürlich etwas viel, aber bei 4x500GB Plattenplatz ists auch schon wieder Wurst. (Und gcc + glibc ohne ccache in 22 Minuten ist schon nett.)

----------

## disi

Das waren aber selbst initiierte Reboots  :Smile: 

//edit: wie auch schon erwaehnt ist das ein Desktop und wird i.d.R. jeden Abend sowieso heruntergefahren.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Beachte er die beiden Smileys, bitte! Aber Spaß beiseite, ich hab mir das schon gedacht.  :Wink:  Wäre auch merkwürdig wenn dein Rechner in zwei Tagen "ein paar mal" abschmieren würde, ist ja kein Win95, gell?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## disi

Heute Morgen hatte sich pcmanfm aufgehangen   :Shocked: 

Ich hatte Gestern Nacht einen Kopiervorgang von ca. 200 GB ueber das mbit Netzwerk gestartet. Als ich heute Morgen auf den Switch gucke ist da ein oranges Laempchecn an   :Crying or Very sad: 

pcmanfm hing, X mit mrxvt und firefox lief noch OK. Sogar als ich X beendet hatte war pcmanfm noch am rennen, via SIGKILL auch keine Chance. 

Shutdown -h now hing dann auch noch und ich musste SysRq +s+u+b nehmen  :Sad: 

Das war wohl eher Netzwerk bezogen das Problem aber dass der sich derart aufhaengt O.o Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach keine Geduld Timeouts abzuwarten...

----------

